# for f**k's sake!



## david_carmen

Care ar fi echivalentul în româneşte pentru "for fuck's sake!" ?


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Care ar fi echivalentul în româneşte pentru "for fuck's sake!" ?



Cred că o variantă "soft" ar fi "ce dracu'". Una "hardcore" cred că ar fi "Las-o în p**a mea!" .


----------



## david_carmen

Mă gândeam la o variantă care să aibă "greutatea" din engleză.
Presupun că cea hard e mai fidelă originalului. 

Mulţumesc.


----------



## jazyk

Aş vrea să ştiu care este cuvântul ascuns.


----------

